# Ragazze dell’Est



## Old Fa. (23 Marzo 2007)

*Ragazze dell’Est*

Io davvero non capisco come girano certe scemenze su queste ragazze dell’Est, … a caccia di soldi, arriviste e sfruttatrici … per non dire baldracche.

Non è affatto in questo modo, nemmeno i Rumeni sono tutti delinquenti, … quelli che arrivano in Italia possono esserlo in parte e altri no (come tutti), … da loro la delinquenza è severamente punita e dopo 9 mesi come ospite in quel paese, credo che possa tranquillamente essere certo che nessuno possa dire il contrario. Ho conosciuto rumeni che si paventano anche solo per un richiamo di pagamento, ... vi assicuro, vanno in panico.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Le ragazze sono come quelle italiane, … se non gli piaci ti fanno capire di andare a fare in culo senza tanti giri di parole; è meglio sfatare il mito che se arrivi con il berretto tricolore queste ti aprono le gambe in cambio di pane e acqua (per dire), o con l’idea di sposarsi per disperazione. Meglio scendere con il paracadute … sulla terra.

Che poi arrivano certe badanti in Italia e si sposano un vecchietto solo per i soldi, … beh, … non mi verrete a dire che non succede anche in Italia tra italiani ? Ad ogni modo, queste badanti, per mia conoscenza, non hanno certo 20 anni ecc, … avranno più di 30 anni come minimo, con figli alle spalle e un mare di casini.

Comunque, se devo sentirmi scandalizzato per qualcosa, … trovo davvero allucinante che ragazze italiane di 20 anni facciano a gara per finire a letto con Flavio Briatore con tanto di consenso delle madri, … tolti i suoi migliardi, … Briatore non si può certo definire un adone dal fisico giovanile, è comunque nato nel 1950, e per una che è nata nel 1989, … la differenza dovrebbe frenare, … laciando stare pure le migliaia di veline che si saltano certi mostri dello spettacolo che stanno dietro le quinte, ... che quando li guardo mi chiedo anche come sia possibile che qualcuno li abbia sposati ........ ma poi fate voi


----------



## Lettrice (23 Marzo 2007)

Non mi ricordo in quale post... ma abbiamo documentato con casi vissuti!!!


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (23 Marzo 2007)

*gia...*

Fa buongiorno,come in tutti i casi...non si puo' fare di tutta un erba un fascio...quindi ti do ragione...per il discorso briatore...bhe...io giusto pochi giorni fa...ero in chat che stronzeggiavo...o tirato in ballo in nome di briatore per una battuta...e una ragazza(credo giovanissima) ha avuto il coraggio di dire "BRIATORE E' UN BELL'UOMO!!!!"....poi uno si domanda perche' le ragazze si sentono a disagio quando vengono corteggiate o non trovano l'uomo adatto....per forza....se briatore e' un bell'uomo...e le noleggia le donne...mi domando se di colpo briatore perderre tutti i suoi averi...barche....macchine...aerei....case....soldi...gioielli...e rimanesse solo con i suoi vestiti..la sua pancia...i suoi capelli...se davvero poi....resterebbe un cosi "BELL UOMO"....eppure per molti giovani e non lo e'...


----------



## Old Fa. (23 Marzo 2007)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> ....."BRIATORE E' UN BELL'UOMO!!!!"....poi uno si domanda perche' le ragazze si sentono a disagio quando vengono corteggiate o non trovano l'uomo adatto....per forza....se briatore e' un bell'uomo...e le noleggia le donne...mi domando se di colpo briatore perderre tutti i suoi averi...barche....macchine...aerei....case....soldi...gioielli...e rimanesse solo con i suoi vestiti..la sua pancia...i suoi capelli...se davvero poi....resterebbe un cosi "BELL UOMO"....eppure per molti giovani e non lo e'...












    quanto è giusto quello che dici.

Mi piacerebbe vedere Briatore in fila in Posta mentre ritira la sua pensione da 300 euro al mese con un monolocale come abitazione ...... in periferia .

Lasciandogli pure gli occhiale fumè azzurro, ... voglio vedere quanto è figo


----------



## Old Fa. (23 Marzo 2007)

Aspetta forse hanno ragione loro http://canali.libero.it/affaritaliani/upload/br/0000/briatore_p2.jpg

Infatti, ... anche da lontano è un figo irresistibile ........  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: c'è pure questa http://www.corriere.it/Hermes Foto/2006/08/02/0J3BV7XH--180x140.jpg notare la ragazza vicina e lui, ... e il bellissimo e aitante Briatore


----------



## Lettrice (23 Marzo 2007)

Gelosi?


----------



## Old Fa. (23 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Gelosi?


Dei suoi migliardi di sicuro ..... non certo di lui .... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi dispiace per le ragazzine che frequenta, ... a parte qualche giro di Champagne e una tartina di caviale, ... ho il timore che per i servizi che gli danno .... non valga molto la candela .....   

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: sono più furbe le Escort, ... quelle almeno a meno di 500 euro a ora non si spostano ....


----------



## Old LILA.... (23 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Io davvero non capisco come girano certe scemenze su queste ragazze dell’Est, … a caccia di soldi, arriviste e sfruttatrici … per non dire baldracche.
> 
> Non è affatto in questo modo, nemmeno i Rumeni sono tutti delinquenti, … quelli che arrivano in Italia possono esserlo in parte e altri no (come tutti), … da loro la delinquenza è severamente punita e dopo 9 mesi come ospite in quel paese, credo che possa tranquillamente essere certo che nessuno possa dire il contrario. Ho conosciuto rumeni che si paventano anche solo per un richiamo di pagamento, ... vi assicuro, vanno in panico.
> 
> ...


Purtoppo il mondo è manovrato da un grande macchina chiamata denaro,è brutto dirlo ma ormai i soldi sono al centro di tutto e sono poche le persone che considerano altre cose più importanti,questo è il motivo che spinge veline,letterine e affini ad andare con chiunque,sperano di avere successo e arricchirsi e purtroppo ci riescono,infatti ormai in tv ci sono ragazze/i che hanno come unica qualità la bellezza.Per quanto riguarda le ragazze dell'est si sono daccordo con te che vanno paragonate alle italiane,gli arrivisti non hanno nazionalità,però devo anche dirti che in polonia ho visto ragazze bellissime zappare la terra e che si offrivano ai miei amici se loro le avessero portate in Italia,ti rispondevano:meglio prostituirsi,piuttosto che vivere in miseria. E' una brutta realtà ma esiste,anche in Italia comunque ci sono donne o uomini che sposano solamente il patrimonio del partner ma questi sono spinti dall'avidità le ragazze dell'est dalla disperazione


----------



## Lettrice (23 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Dei suoi migliardi di sicuro ..... non certo di lui ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitivamente geloso


----------



## Old LILA.... (23 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Dei suoi migliardi di sicuro ..... non certo di lui ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche se ragazzine non sono affatta ingenue e se vanno con lui stai sicuro che non hanno in cambio solo caviale e champagne,ci saranno quelle che si accontentano di una vita lussuosa e basta ma la maggior parte ottiene molto di più


----------



## Old Fa. (23 Marzo 2007)

LILA.... ha detto:


> Purtoppo il mondo è manovrato da un grande macchina chiamata denaro,è brutto dirlo ma ormai i soldi sono al centro di tutto e sono poche le persone che considerano altre cose più importanti,questo è il motivo che spinge veline,letterine e affini ad andare con chiunque,sperano di avere successo e arricchirsi e purtroppo ci riescono,infatti ormai in tv ci sono ragazze/i che hanno come unica qualità la bellezza.Per quanto riguarda le ragazze dell'est si sono daccordo con te che vanno paragonate alle italiane,gli arrivisti non hanno nazionalità,però devo anche dirti che in polonia ho visto ragazze bellissime zappare la terra e che si offrivano ai miei amici se loro le avessero portate in Italia,ti rispondevano:meglio prostituirsi,piuttosto che vivere in miseria. E' una brutta realtà ma esiste,anche in Italia comunque ci sono donne o uomini che sposano solamente il patrimonio del partner ma questi sono spinti dall'avidità le ragazze dell'est dalla disperazione


E' verissimo quello che dici, ... solo che su 1000 letterine ed aspiranti, ce l'ha fa una sola, ... una triste statistica considerando che molte di loro avranno la vita rovinata visto che dopo ripiegano tutte sul premio di consolazione: .... uomini normali, con un impiego qualunque .... a rovinargli la vita vantandosi di essere stata la puttana di turno per una notte a casa del .... maiale ....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per le tue polacche, ... il tuo è un ... "SE SOLO ...", ... non mi sembra sufficiente per dare per scontato che lo avrebbero fatto.

In Europa dell'Est è finita da molto tempo l'epoca della mancanza di cibo e altro, ... non andrei troppo sul sicuro nel dire queste cose.

E tanto per non uscire troppo dai confini, ... basta vedere il Forum di Rete 4, per quanto sia dubbioso tutto, ... rispecchia quello che succede nei Tribunali d'Italia tutti i giorni: donne che si sposano, e dopo 3 anni pretendono una pensione privata sponsorizzata dal marito a vita, ...... il quale  ha già perso la sua casa e tutto. Diventa oggi non tanto straordinario, trovare uomini separati alla Caritas pur avendo un lavoro regolare.
Ci andrei pianino sulle arriviste estere, ... quelle non mancano nemmeno in Italia


----------



## Old Fa. (23 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Definitivamente geloso


Dei suoi migliardi l'ho già detto, .... non di lui di certo. Non mi piace come tipo, e spara stupidaggini che non condivido. Infatti, la sua vita non sarà mai simile alla mia. Anche se arrivassi ad avere la stessa cifra in banca, ... io non li butto via nel cesso come fa lui, ... ho comunque rispetto per i soldi.

E poi, .... Io rinuncio ad andare con ragazze di 20 anni per un semplice motivo (e mi è capitata l'occasione): non saprei di cosa parlare con loro, ... e per una scopata se proprio deve essere questo lo scopo, ... beh, ... preferisco quelle che hanno superato i 30 anni; di gran lunga molto più interessanti. Senza calcolare che io per eccitarmi ho bisogno pure di qualche conversazione prima.


----------



## Old LILA.... (23 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> E' verissimo quello che dici, ... solo che su 1000 letterine ed aspiranti, ce l'ha fa una sola, ... una triste statistica considerando che molte di loro avranno la vita rovinata visto che dopo ripiegano tutte sul premio di consolazione: .... uomini normali, con un impiego qualunque .... a rovinargli la vita vantandosi di essere stata la puttana di turno per una notte a casa del .... maiale ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certo le arriviste/i non hanno nazionalità come ti dicevo nel post precedente,su quello che hai detto sono daccordo ma vedi che nell'est c'è ancora tanta miseria e donne disperate ese e te lo dico perchè ne conosco moltissime,certo è anche veroche non bisogna fare di tutta l'erba un fascio


----------



## Old Fa. (23 Marzo 2007)

LILA.... ha detto:


> Anche se ragazzine non sono affatta ingenue e se vanno con lui stai sicuro che non hanno in cambio solo caviale e champagne,ci saranno quelle che si accontentano di una vita lussuosa e basta ma la maggior parte ottiene molto di più


Interessante la tua fiducia, ... consideri davvero che una ragazzina di 20 anni possa essere furba ? Credo di sì, ... ma sono pochissime queste, ... ed è facile identificarle.

Una di loro è sicuramente è la Hunziker, ... lei è stata furba e in gamba, ... ma anche brava a gestirsi. Tutte quelle ragazzine che si sono fatte solo un estate sullo Yacht di Briatore (e di molti altri), ... ho seri dubbi che stiano vivendo nel lusso.

Ricordati che gli uomini in situazioni simili, vedono le donne come dei giocatolli, ... e non pensare che siano diversi dai bambini: mettono pure loro i giochi nella scatola del dimenticatoio


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (23 Marzo 2007)

*Cosa c'e' di buono oggi?*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Gelosi?


Lettrice buonasera...lo sai che ieri sera sono stato a mangiare cinese? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  E lo sai che l'latro ieri mi sono fatto un bel pezzo di pizza bianca sottile appena sfornata....aperta con un bel po' di mortadelle affettata al momento fresca fresca? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Su su...come dici?Geloso di briatore?Assolutamente...la Gregoracci e' mora...e io ho il debole per le more...ma se devo scegliere fra...una vita di agio circondato da gente che nemmeno sa la mia data di nascita....con vicino una  o piu' donne che stanno con me perche' le "noleggio"  come fossero auto....e una vita da lavorate,in una modesta casa....e senza una donna vicino...ma con la possibilita' di noleggiare di tanto in tanto un bel filmetto....bhe....sceglo la seconda....o a limite...la prima ma senza la donna a  noleggio...i soldi non fanno la felicita' anche se la imitano molto bene...ma di certo non potranno mai comprare o noleggiare un sentimento....ma questo a briatore importa poco...nell'ordine per lui le preoccupazioni sono :1apparire sempre con i suoi occhiali-2 comprare ogni anno una barca piu' lunga(forse dovra' sopperire a qualche cosa di meno lungo...)-3 trovare nuovi piloti per la formula uno-4essere presente a qualche serata nel suo locale per rompere le palle e i timpani della gente facendogli ascoltare il mix di un dj di basso livello misto a musica,motore di formula uno,voce che dice il suo cognome...-5andare di tanto in tanto a qualche trasmissione per dire che "tutti" possono diventare un briatore...(basta avere le spalle coperte dietro......)-6asserire di essere diventato piu' umano,da quando e' sopravvissuto a un brutto male....(curioso come si diventi piu' umani....lui sventola la bandiera della prevenzione....forse non sa che una tac o risonanza a livello preventivo costano parecchi euri....)-7mantenere il suo sovrappeso forma,per farsi di entrare ogni anno nella tutina della sua squadra di formula uno...-8 cercare di non perdere i capelli-9 noleggiare una donna per farsi scattare le foto,per far dire in giro che e' uno scapolo d'oro...che a lui le donne sopra i 30 non interessano e mai ci si mettera' con una donna di piu' di 30 anni(caro briatore...mi sa che ti sei confuso...quelle che tu chiami donne non sono vere donne...ma attrici che recitano una parte...una Donna vera ha le palle per decidere ogni tanto cosa fare e dove andare...contraddice l'uomo con cui sta di quando in quando...e non la si tiene vicino a se soltanto strisciando la master card in ogni gioielleria o pellicceria del mondo...).Mi si perdoni lo sfogo(non posso non chiedermi perche' un uomo cosi,sia riuscito a sfuggire alla morte da un brutto male...mah....a volte il supremo opera in maniera davvero imperscrutabile...)Briatore vive in una realta' che non esiste per piu' di una decina di miardi di individui....ha la faccia tosta di dire che tutti possono diventare un uomo come lui...(e gia...se fosse possibile allora quelli del terzo mondo sono tutti deficenti...)e come non bastasse...e' convinto di apparire come uomo-invidiato da tutti gli uomini....perche' e' stato con naomi(mi si perdoni...ma se naomi e' vista come la donna perfetta in tutto il mondo...bhe....io allora preferisco una eschimese...con tanto di pelle d'orso e iglu'....) e cmq e' sempre circondato da belle donne...appunto...belle donne...belle nel senso di luccicanti...sgargianti...sfolgoranti...come tutte le cose che lo circondano...se davvero vuole dimostrare che ogni uomo potrebbe essere come lui...puo' sempre dare tutto in beneficenza e ricominciare da zero no?Dopotutto e' lui a dirlo...che ci vorra' mai a essere di nuovo un briatore?Forse  lo ferma la paura di non avere piu' una barca di 60 metri dove poter giocare a golf....o il timore di non poter andare da roma a new york a prendere il caffe' col suo jet privato....o potrebbe essere la paura che la formula uno senza di lui cederebbe il posto a un altro sport...che sia invece l'incapacita' di ritrovarsi solo....senza donne sotto i 30 che gli fanno da contorno...essi....adesso ho capito 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Briatore non lo sa perche' senno' poi le donne di piu' di 30 anni dovrebbe iniziare a prenderle in cosiderazione...ma non come amanti....ma come sue psicologhe...


----------



## Old Fa. (23 Marzo 2007)

LILA.... ha detto:


> Certo le arriviste/i non hanno nazionalità come ti dicevo nel post precedente,su quello che hai detto sono daccordo ma vedi che nell'est c'è ancora tanta miseria e donne disperate ese e te lo dico perchè ne conosco moltissime,certo è anche veroche non bisogna fare di tutta l'erba un fascio


Donne disperate ce ne sono moltissime pure in Italia, .... posso parlare per la Romania o la Slovenia, ... ti assicuro che ti puoi scordare che siano dei morti di fame. In Romania hanno pure uno stipendio medio di 300 euro, ... ma loro l'appartamento ce l'hanno, con 20 euro fai la spesa per una settimanna .... e a rapporto reale, ... in Italia non siete molto lontani da questo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





C'è anche da considerare che in Italia chi mantiene davvero il tenore che esiste sono ancora i genitori (la vecchia generazione), ... oggi, nessuna coppia media in Italia con il proprio stipendio riesce a mantenere un appartamento, le spese e i figli. 

Non mi sembra che gli Italiani siano un popolo ricco, anzi, hanno tutta l'aria di trovarsi presto al livello della gente dell'Est; solo che non basterà 20 euro per fare la spesa per una settimana.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Marzo 2007)

*Turn*

Scusami ma veramente non ce la fo' a leggerti!!!


Comunque guarda... io Briatore me lo farei solo dopo aver visto un deposito di almeno un miliardo di euro sul mio conto!!!!

Pellicce e gioiell... non sono nella mia lista nemmeno quella per Babbo Natale.. quindi non e' argomento... sono piu' comprabile con Frappuccino allo Starbucks o una piadina crudo, rucola e mozzarella!!!!!


Briatore ha il fascino del soldo... tutto qui... lui lo sa e ne approfitta... e fa bene 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... infondo le ragazette vogliono i suoi soldi... lui glieli fa odorare e poi le manda a cagare... a me quasi piace 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Naomi comunque non ha tanto bisogno di soldi...


----------



## Old Fa. (23 Marzo 2007)

Ciao Lettrice, ...... Con Naomi ci ha fatto comunque affari diretti, ... e a quanto pare, ... Briatore avrebbe dovuto scrivere in questo Forum dopo che gli ha fatto delle cornazze assurde ed in piazza con Roby Williams, ... e si capisce pure, ... R. Williams può essere davvero una doppia entrata, ... nel caso di una ragazzina ... almeno si è fatta un figo.

Tolto che Naomi, si sta scopando mezzo pianeta di ricchi, ... fa bene, lei almeno non dipenderà da nessuno.

PS: ottima mossa quella del bonifico prima, ... magari con il PC in camera, tanto per non fidarsi sulla parola


----------



## Lettrice (23 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Ciao Lettrice, ...... Con Naomi ci ha fatto comunque affari diretti, ... e a quanto pare, ... Briatore avrebbe dovuto scrivere in questo Forum dopo che gli ha fatto delle cornazze assurde ed in piazza con Roby Williams, ... e si capisce pure, ... R. Williams può essere davvero una doppia entrata, ... nel caso di una ragazzina ... almeno si è fatta un figo.
> 
> Tolto che Naomi, si sta scopando mezzo pianeta di ricchi, ... fa bene, lei almeno non dipenderà da nessuno.
> 
> PS: ottima mossa quella del bonifico prima, ... magari con il PC in camera, tanto per non fidarsi sulla parola


Mai mi fiderei di uno swift bancario 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... li voglio vedere nel mio conto 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Roby potra' anche essere figo ma mi pare tanto una vecchia sola di gomma con piu' problemi esistenziali che capelli in testa ( come Naomi infondo)!!!


Meglio niente... o meglio un vibratore va... appena inizia a far cilecca cambi le batterie e via... quelli devono andare nei REHAB per farsi scucire soldi e farsi dire che son dei drogati coglioni!!!


----------



## Old Fa. (23 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mai mi fiderei di uno swift bancario
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono molto favorevole al vibratore, ... solo che mi piacerebbe condividere pure io il gusto di partecipare.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per Roby non c'è dubbio che sia fulminato, ... ma almeno, in apparenza ha una scusa per farsi delle 20 enni. Briatore come Nonno, ... mi sembra fuori post in un ambiente di 20 enni. A meno che con loro non discuta di strategie di Formula 1 o di investimenti finanziari nei suoi vari Paradisi Fiscali.


----------



## Old LILA.... (23 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Interessante la tua fiducia, ... consideri davvero che una ragazzina di 20 anni possa essere furba ? Credo di sì, ... ma sono pochissime queste, ... ed è facile identificarle.
> 
> Una di loro è sicuramente è la Hunziker, ... lei è stata furba e in gamba, ... ma anche brava a gestirsi. Tutte quelle ragazzine che si sono fatte solo un estate sullo Yacht di Briatore (e di molti altri), ... ho seri dubbi che stiano vivendo nel lusso.
> 
> Ricordati che gli uomini in situazioni simili, vedono le donne come dei giocatolli, ... e non pensare che siano diversi dai bambini: mettono pure loro i giochi nella scatola del dimenticatoio


Non esistono più le ragazze ingenue e se ci sono sono perle rare,si gli uomini usano certe donne come giocattoli ma a queste donne piace farsi usare,io ho 22 anni e non sono mai stata ingenua(forse a 12 ma nemmeno)e posso dire che è uguale per quasi tutte le mie coetanee,ci sono certe mieamiche che vanno a letto co0n dj o gestori di doscoteche solo per poter entrare gratis il sabato sera,pensi che direbbero di no a tipi come briatore?
No,loro si fanno usare e allo stesso tempo usano,Briatore ha tante donne perchè ricco altrimenti sarebbe solo.Esistono poi donne che invece di ingenue definirei stupide,che vanno ad esempio con chiunque dice di amarle,ma non hanno età saranno sempre così a 20 o a 40 anni


----------



## Lettrice (23 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Sono molto favorevole al vibratore, ... solo che mi piacerebbe condividere pure io il gusto di partecipare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Non so se proprio dovessi scegliere preferisco J.Depp 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   o Gary Oldman  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Scusa ma pure io ci voglio parlare prima!!!!


----------



## Old LILA.... (23 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Donne disperate ce ne sono moltissime pure in Italia, .... posso parlare per la Romania o la Slovenia, ... ti assicuro che ti puoi scordare che siano dei morti di fame. In Romania hanno pure uno stipendio medio di 300 euro, ... ma loro l'appartamento ce l'hanno, con 20 euro fai la spesa per una settimanna .... e a rapporto reale, ... in Italia non siete molto lontani da questo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gli italiani non sono un popolo ricco questo è certo,ma la metodologia dell'est è differente,come hai detto tu con 20 euro fanno la spesa per una settimana,presumo che l'affitto di una casa sarà intorno alle 80/100 euro,ecco perchè vengono in italia,anche se guadagnano poco gli basta inviare nel loro paese la media di 200 euro al mese e permettono alla famiglia di vivere in maniera agiata,molti vengono a lavorare qui qualche mese per poi comprare una casa nel loro paese


----------



## Lettrice (23 Marzo 2007)

Comunque quoto Fa con la questione che l'est non e' piu' povero.. per nulla!!!

La compagnia per cui lavoro, che confeziona capi medio-costosi ha il piu' grosso mercato all'est!!!!!

Ci svolta miliardi e miliardi dall'ex USSR e Co.


----------



## Old LILA.... (23 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque quoto Fa con la questione che l'est non e' piu' povero.. per nulla!!!
> 
> La compagnia per cui lavoro, che confeziona capi medio-costosi ha il piu' grosso mercato all'est!!!!!
> 
> Ci svolta miliardi e miliardi dall'ex USSR e Co.


Questo il problema l'economia di quei paesi è suddivisa male,ci sono pochi uomini ricchissimi,e molti uomini poverissimi


----------



## Old Fa. (23 Marzo 2007)

LILA.... ha detto:


> Gli italiani non sono un popolo ricco questo è certo,ma la metodologia dell'est è differente,come hai detto tu con 20 euro fanno la spesa per una settimana,presumo che l'affitto di una casa sarà intorno alle 80/100 euro,ecco perchè vengono in italia,anche se guadagnano poco gli basta inviare nel loro paese la media di 200 euro al mese e permettono alla famiglia di vivere in maniera agiata,molti vengono a lavorare qui qualche mese per poi comprare una casa nel loro paese


Per esempio, hai appartamenti che partono da 100 euro in su, ... per uno straniero il gioco cambia molto; ti costa come un appartamento in Italia.

Mentre non ci andrei troppo facile con i tuoi calcoli sulla carta, ... non so se sei al corrente ... ma in Italia un monolocale oggi costa 700 euro in affitto, ... tu credi davvero che con questo metro riesci a risparmiare qualcosa da mandare ai parenti o chi vuoi !?!

Certo che se prendi un monolocale e sei metà di 1000 a condividerlo sicuramente puoi farlo, ... ma non sono le persone dell'est che fanno questo genere di cose. Se lavori in un cantiere è probabile che capiti visto che anche la ricca Svizzera gli stessi svizzeri tra loro  fanno le medesime cose a Zurigo, ... ma sono svizzeri, ... non è necessario essere africani per essere in simili condizioni.

Per me, bisognarebbe cominciare a tirare un attimino il freno a mano, e ragionare su quanto cosa l'Italia, ... e  stabilire se pure per un Italiano valga la pena restare nella terra del sole ...


----------



## Old LILA.... (23 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Per esempio, hai appartamenti che partono da 100 euro in su, ... per uno straniero il gioco cambia molto; ti costa come un appartamento in Italia.
> 
> Mentre non ci andrei troppo facile con i tuoi calcoli sulla carta, ... non so se sei al corrente ... ma in Italia un monolocale oggi costa 700 euro in affitto, ...


infatti la maggior parte di loro vivono in gruppi di 3 o 4 famiglie


----------



## Old Fa. (23 Marzo 2007)

LILA.... ha detto:


> infatti la maggior parte di loro vivono in gruppi di 3 o 4 famiglie


Allora i Ticinesi che vanno a Zurigo e fanno la stessa cosa, ...... come li chiami ??????

Parlo del 2007, ...


----------



## Old LILA.... (23 Marzo 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Allora i Ticinesi che vanno a Zurigo e fanno la stessa cosa, ...... come li chiami ??????
> 
> Parlo del 2007, ...


Io non dico che questa sia una caratteristica escusiva dei paesi dell'est ma che le storie che si raccontano intorno a loro non sono del tutto false,tutto qui poi che tutto il mondo è paese concordo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Marzo 2007)

*precisazione*



Fa. ha detto:


> Io davvero non capisco come girano certe scemenze su queste ragazze dell’Est, … a caccia di soldi, arriviste e sfruttatrici … per non dire baldracche.
> 
> Non è affatto in questo modo, nemmeno i Rumeni sono tutti delinquenti, … quelli che arrivano in Italia possono esserlo in parte e altri no (come tutti), … da loro la delinquenza è severamente punita e dopo 9 mesi come ospite in quel paese, credo che possa tranquillamente essere certo che nessuno possa dire il contrario. Ho conosciuto rumeni che si paventano anche solo per un richiamo di pagamento, ... vi assicuro, vanno in panico.
> 
> ...


Guarda che con Briatore io ..neanche un caffé ..e io son del '51 

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## Old Fa. (23 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guarda che con Briatore io ..neanche un caffé ..e io son del '51


E' verissimo, anche io se fossi del 51 punterei di meglio, ... e poi, ... non mancano certo i bellissimi da sfruttare: di pende cosa si cerca.

Io sono perennemente innamorato di una donna di 50 anni, ... ma con questa ogni silliba che pronuncia fa girare la testa, ... sarà una mia fissazione, ... accidenti ... se potessi strapparla a suo marito non ci andrei sul sottile.

Il sorriso che ha e come parla, ... io la vedo come una ragazza di 18 anni, ... non ci vedo altro .....


----------



## Old Fa. (23 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guarda che con Briatore io ..neanche un caffé ..e io son del '51


E' verissimo, anche io se fossi del 51 punterei di meglio, ... e poi, ... non mancano certo i bellissimi da sfruttare: dipende cosa si cerca.

Io sono perennemente innamorato di una donna di 50 anni, ... ma con questa ogni silliba che pronuncia fa girare la testa, ... sarà una mia fissazione, ... accidenti ... se potessi strapparla a suo marito non ci andrei sul sottile.

Il sorriso che ha e come parla, ... io la vedo come una ragazza di 18 anni, ... non ci vedo altro .....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2007)

*Devi solo provarci*



Fa. ha detto:


> E' verissimo, anche io se fossi del 51 punterei di meglio, ... e poi, ... non mancano certo i bellissimi da sfruttare: dipende cosa si cerca.
> 
> Io sono perennemente innamorato di una donna di 50 anni, ... ma con questa ogni silliba che pronuncia fa girare la testa, ... sarà una mia fissazione, ... accidenti ... se potessi strapparla a suo marito non ci andrei sul sottile.
> 
> Il sorriso che ha e come parla, ... io la vedo come una ragazza di 18 anni, ... non ci vedo altro .....


...quel marito lì neanche si capisce se è vivo....
Provaci! 

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## Old Fa. (24 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...quel marito lì neanche si capisce se è vivo....​
> Provaci!


Purtroppo non ho più contatti con lei, ... ma i figli sono il freno. 

Sinceramente e forse è solo un sogno o un'idea, ... quella donna era fatta per me . Parlavamo la stessa lingua, ... non inteso come lingua italiana. Accidenti, ... era perfetta. Ma quello che mette in discussione molto, ... è che si è sempre innamorati di qualcuno che non possiamo avere.

Rimane un sogno comunque, ... mi piace pensare a lei, ... e spero sempre di trovarne una simile. Che spreco di tempo


----------

